# Currently raising my 5th Fidelco guide dog pup.



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey there! I am currently a foster for Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation, and am raising my 5th pup. Is there anyone out there who is also a foster for a foundation like Fidelco? Does anyone have any info on search and rescue groups? I have a couple non-Fidelco GSD in the household that I think who be suitable for rescue.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have wanted to raise a service dog puppy but have not done so yet. I just wanted to commend you for doing so though! Wow, 5 guide dog puppies. That is just wonderful! My brother-in-law is actually training for a guide dog right now (not Fidelco) he'll be bringing the dog home in a few weeks...not a GSD though.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks!!! But its been my fosters who have molded me! I wouldn't be the same without them, nor could I ever imagine going back to life before them! May your brother in law find the same partner that I have found in every one of my girls who have graced my life!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Howdy neighbor! ) I am in Tolland. I used to raise pups for Fidelco and actually still have one who is a very proud flunky (why work when you can be a couch potato?!?). He's 12 1/2 and still as feisty as ever. He is a Hasko/Ollie Pup and the full littermate to Uta. I know they have some Uta daughters (and most likely grand daughters by now) still breeding. 
When I began breeding dogs on my own I based a lot of the lines on Fidelco's old lines and have produced many nice Working Dogs for Police, SAR, and Competition Homes.
There is a couple families here in town raising pups also. Actually, I think there is also a Working Guide Dog in town unless she is a breed dog the family keeps for Fidelco, not sure.

Happy Holidays!
Tina


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

HI BJ,,I'm in CT to ) haven't done any fostering for fidelco, but I have /had a couple of gsd's out of the old Fidelco lines, like Tina, mine was out of stolzenfels, and the current one I have was out of wasdy both used as stud dogs for fidelco..I know a couple of people who have adopted fidelco dogs as well..

AND TINA~ I saw ya in Springfield, but didn't want to bug ya, you were getting ready to go into the Rally ring!! How'd ya do??

Happy Holiday's all


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

We finished titles on all three dogs entered!!
Ox (my 13 month old) finished his RN, Chevy (the wild man) finished his RA, and Gracie (my funny one) finsihed her RE!! We went three for three!! ) 

What day were you there?
Tina


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow CONGRATS!!,,I think I saw you in with Gracie,,she looked like she was having a FUN time...then I saw you getting ready to go in with another one..

I was there Friday,,spent all my money and was outta there by 2..

Sorry I hijacked your thread BJ!! 
diane


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, Haven't looked here in a while! Tolland is very close to me, and I'm always up at Rocky Neck!
Nice to find Fidelco connections!
My girls are all from Jedi, and Shamus lines.
I haven't been involved for many years, but I know of Uta.
My girls dams are QT and Becky.
I know of one Fidelco family with a working guide in the area.
What do you do with your dogs?
I have a foster that was given back to me that might want to work again, and I feel like I would like to make her my partner as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh Rocky Neck is about 5 minutes from me) It's a tad cold down here on the shore right now )

If your interested in doing something with your foster,,they have some really good agility instructors at Tails in Manchester, I don't know how close that is for you?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Tails isn't far at all, and my very good friend and vet trains there with her labs. Ilan has, on xray, pretty crappy hips, but the hight she can clear while rampaging around the house is truely amazing! She also has very nice, equal muscle mass on both hind legs, so I am seriously considering agility.
(This dog clears my couch regularly, from the backside, and never touches a cushion. Because Fosters aren't allowed on the furniture!)


----------

